

Bowtie for Knockout: Untangle your Spaghetti-Like KO Bindings - rjsamson
http://code.jonwagner.com/2012/08/16/bowtie-for-knockout-untangle-your-spaghetti-like-ko-bindings/

======
jonaphin
Wow, this could prove to be invaluable, can't wait to try it!

